# remove slirsredirect.search.aol.com



## richard.rollit (Jan 28, 2008)

How do I remove slirsredirect.search.aol.com.from IE search bar?


----------



## vtrivedi (Jun 13, 2008)

pl tell me how to remove slirsdirect


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

If you don't want to get redirected to AOL anymore, you have to uninstall the the version of AOL Toolbar that is installed. And you have to allow the changes if you have any security software which prevents changes.


----------

